# Garage Sale Smoker Acquired ... Now what?



## snow.coyote (Dec 22, 2007)

I have dreamed of moving to Oregon, learning to fish, and smoke my own salmon.  I found a Little Chief Smoker at a garage sale but no directions / manual.  Can someone direct me to where I might find any online documentation (Im at a lost after surfing for sometime).  Thx.


----------



## meowey (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!  I'm sure that someone with that unit will be along to help you.  In the meantime, sign up for Jeff's 5-day ecourse on smoking basics, and browse through the forums.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## xcap (Dec 22, 2007)

My recipies & operating instructions book gives the following address for eplacement parts & the wood chips:
Little Chief smoker Products
c/o Luhr Jensen & Sons, Inc.
PO Box 297
Hood River, Oregon 97031
Good luck obtaining it as my unit os over 20yrs old.  If you can't Let me know & can try to copy appropriate parts for you


----------



## wavector (Dec 22, 2007)

This is the only one I have found do far. I'll keep looking.


http://www.luhrjensen.com/LCRBweb.pdf

FAQs:

http://www.luhrjensen.com/search.cfm...oker&search=GO


----------



## kookie (Dec 22, 2007)

The web site for the little chief is www.smokehouseproducts.com/default.cfm

This is Luhr-Jensen's website.  All kiinds of info there and the manual can be downloaded there. I also have seen at the stores that sell the little chief and big chief around here also sell the manual/recipe book. Hope this info helps you out. They are a pretty easy unit to use. I have two of them. they work pretty good.

Later Kookie


----------

